# What's up with the database errors?



## zxcvbnm (Jul 17, 2007)

Before it happened sometimes when I was trying to post a new thread, and it just happened for an hour or something. I assume everyone else got it too, as I clicked on New Posts and there were only 4 new threads.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm still having issues with IE.

I'm using Firefox at the moment


----------



## zxcvbnm (Jul 17, 2007)

I tried on both firefox and IE and both did not work.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

IE still isn't working for me.


----------



## SaxMoose (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah... I couldn't access it either on IE, Firefox, Chrome, or Safari lol.


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

Me neither.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Holy database errors batman.. who would have known Pete was the glue holding the database together.. (I kid, I kid... )


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

It's happened to me yesterday morning and then again this morning.
Both at about the same time. Roughly 8:00 Eastern.


----------



## AntonVonWebern (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep getting this tonight, been trying to post a Ukulele video in the videos/recordings section (perhaps the server senses the po-mo irony/bad taste?).


----------



## wisedude (Dec 30, 2007)

im having a ton of problems posting new threads tonight -_-


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I got it twice within the last week. I use IE8 Beta 2. I just refresh the page then everything is back tomorrow... except for what I typed.:disgust:


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> I got it twice within the last week. I use IE8 Beta 2. I just refresh the page then everything is back tomorrow... except for what I typed.:disgust:


I hate when that happens!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> I got it twice within the last week. I use IE8 Beta 2. I just refresh the page then everything is back tomorrow... except for what I typed.:disgust:


Ewwwwwwww...


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I like IE, ok? Nice comment, though!


----------



## MoodyChem (Sep 6, 2008)

I think internet traffic clogs slow down the whole web 
at certain peak times. May not be the SOTW server itself, 
but somewhere downstream of it. I wouldn't think the 
traffic here would tax the servers Harri R has for this forum. 
From what I read about his set up it is one of the better 
ones for a forum this size.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

MoodyChem said:


> I think internet traffic clogs slow down the whole web at certain peak times. May not be the SOTW server itself, but somewhere downstream of it. I wouldn't think the traffic here would tax the servers Harri R has for this forum.
> From what I read about his set up it is one of the better ones for a forum this size.


Moody,
you are right, that is one possibility.
There has been one daily traffic peak which I haven't fully figured out. Perhaps it has to do with Linux's own maintaining and logging.

Also, my email (_admin [at] saxontheweb.net_) is on the same server. If there is a massive service denial attack, the virus detection sw could load the server so much that it will prevent accessing the forum.

These all educated guesses so far.


----------

